# SEPHORA FRIENDS AND FAMILY-WHAT ARE  YOU BUYING???



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

So I had no idea Sephora friends and family sale is happening next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!! I  just bought a few pricey items a few of weeks ago...I would have waited...maybe   I have been researching make up like I'm studying for the GRE.  I don't know what to get and I HAVE to get something.

  	Here are some items I am thinking about getting:

  	Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Flush (exposed or tipsy)
  	Boscia travel skincare set
  	UDPP
  	YSL Rouge couture lipstick (color suggestions?)
  	Too faced or lorac bronzer (so do not need this)
  	Powder foundation  (MUFE or NARS?)
  	NARS oil free primer
  	Clarisonic Mia
  	Touch Eclat #4
  	Bobbi Brown rich color gloss (pink buff/tangerine)
  	Perfume roller ball (need to pick a scent)
  	Philosophy bubble bath trio or that darn over sized completely unnecessary apricot lotion (IDK if it was LE or not)


  	What are you getting?  What are your must haves?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 14, 2011)

I keep going back and forth on what to buy. At the moment this is what I have saved in my gift registry lol

  	NARS Mascate
  	NARS Amande
  	Tarte Clay Finishing Powder
  	Stila Long Wear Lip Color Fiery
  	Stila Trendsetting In Tokyo Palette

  	I want a good light foundation but I have to visit Sephora to get matched again. Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer in Mocha evened me out nicely but I want something that will stay put. It's just a tad darker than Revlon's Caramel oily foundation.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmm the nars concealer...yes I need to look into that.  I also want a finishing powder. I read that Laura Mercier's is truly translucent and doesn't leave a white cast.  have you tried it?


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 14, 2011)

The Lorac Holiday set, Urban Decay Primer Potion, Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on pencil in Zero, and the MUFE Smokey palette, if it's ever released lol


----------



## nychick1384 (Oct 14, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> The Lorac Holiday set, Urban Decay Primer Potion, Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on pencil in Zero, and the *MUFE Smokey palette, if it's ever released lol*



 	I know!!!!! Our display has been up for a few months and we've never gotten it, it's not even available for sale online yet! At the rate MUFE is going the Highlight Palette that comes out for winter will be in-stock before the Smokey palette ever is.


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 14, 2011)

I've been pretend shopping for the past week...LOL!!!  Here is what's in my shopping bag (as of today)...

  	-Dr Brandt Pores no more - Pore refiner
  	-Dr Brant Pores no more - Vacuum Cleaner
  	-Dr Brandt Pores no more - Ant Aging Mattifying Lotion (beginning to see a theme here???  LOL)
  	-Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment
  	-Dr Perricone Intensive Pore Minimizer
  	-Tarte Amazon Clay Blushes (in Tipsy and Flush)
  	-The MUFE Smokey Palette (if it ever friggin goes on sale!!!)
  	-Something from Nars...not sure what yet

  	I usually get most of my skin care during F&F since its soooo expensive.  Going back to Sephora.com to pretend shop some more..LOL!!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 14, 2011)

califabulous said:


> hmmm the nars concealer...yes I need to look into that.  I also want a finishing powder. I read that Laura Mercier's is truly translucent and doesn't leave a white cast.  have you tried it?


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 14, 2011)

whoa....found what I want from Nars...lol!!!

  	NARS Danmari All about Cheeks Palette!!

  	Then again..maybe not..I already have 3 out of the six blushes that are in there...lol!

  	The search continues!!!


----------



## bell21 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tendertoni said:


> whoa....found what I want from Nars...lol!!!
> 
> NARS Danmari All about Cheeks Palette!!
> 
> ...


 
  	I hadn't seen that, thanks for mentioning it! That palette is for sure going on my list.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 14, 2011)

F&F List

  	Sephora Collection Foaming Cleanser
  	Sephora Collection Standing Bag Brush Set
  	"            "      Blush Me Trio Apricot
  	"            "       Kohl Black Pencil
  	"            "       Nano lip liner Pretty Praline
  	"            "       "     "    "    Chic Choco
  	"            "      Gloss Bronzed Beauty
  	"            "        Kabuki Flex Brush
  	Laura Mericer Hydrating Primer {back-up}
  	MUFE #26
  	MUFE #93
  	MUFE Wild & Chic Aqua Eyes Collection
  	Nars California
  	Nars Night Sun
  	Nars Bronzing Powder Casino
  	Tarte Bronzer Hotel Heiress 
  	Urban Decay Anniversary Collection 
  	Illamasqua  Liquid Metal Solstice
  	"           Powder Blusher Thrust 
  	Josie Maran Argan Oil


  	and the list keeps growing! 

  	I need a budget maybe $400?


----------



## Brittni (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahhh thank you fellow Specktrites! So glad to know F&F is around the corner... almost bought my MUFE HD foundation the other day but now I'll gladly wait a week!


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 14, 2011)

I really need a new eye cream, so i might pick up a few to try. Otherwise, most of the stuff I was considering was on sale already, but with the discount I plan on getting stupid with the MUFE lipsticks and maybe some hair products. Haven't really finalized a list yet.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

ok!  I also wear revlon in 400 oily/combo and pics look ghastly...well not ghastly but a bit off.  I thought it was the foundation!  Nars is pretty light to me.... but I don't have much to compare it to.  I apply it with fingers or a duo fibre brush (not a fan of finger application-dirty!) lol



Richelle83 said:


>


----------



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> The Lorac Holiday set, Urban Decay Primer Potion, Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on pencil in Zero, and the MUFE Smokey palette, if it's ever released lol



 	ooooh I am going to look up the MUFE smokey palette...I've never heard of it but it sounds fabulous!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 14, 2011)

Im thinking about picking up the Clarisonic Plus


----------



## makeba (Oct 14, 2011)

I only want a few things this time
  	MUFE full coverage concealer
  	Bvlgari Pour Femme perfume 1oz
  	the red lippie from Kat Von D
  	Philosphy bath creams


----------



## maclovin baby (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh god I didn't want anything till I saw this thread and looked up the NaRs danmari palette.now I have to have it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 14, 2011)

How much is the F&F discount?


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Oct 14, 2011)

how do I get in on the sale?


----------



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> How much is the F&F discount?



 	20%


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 14, 2011)

califabulous said:


> 20%



 	Awesome. I might get some of the Stila travel palettes


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 14, 2011)

Usually I just hop on the site and see what moves me. I'm hoping to snag that UD 24/7 holiday pencil set. That's the only thing I'm sure about.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 14, 2011)

Right now, this is my list:

  	Tarte SmolderEYES liner set (if back in stock)
  	Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Exposed (maybe?)
  	Boscia black mask
  	Clarisonic brush head duo
  	Dior Addict Lip Glow
  	Dior Addict Lip Maximizer

  	I think that's it.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh and maybe Gucci Guilty Intense perfume


----------



## califabulous (Oct 14, 2011)

have you tried the dior lip glow before? i wonder what it is really moisturizing...and if it really turns lips pink?!



MissTiffany2U said:


> Right now, this is my list:
> 
> Tarte SmolderEYES liner set (if back in stock)
> Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Exposed (maybe?)
> ...


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Oct 15, 2011)

do just have to be signed up to sephora.com to get the discount or do I have to do something else?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 15, 2011)

califabulous said:


> have you tried the dior lip glow before? i wonder what it is really moisturizing...and if it really turns lips pink?!



 	Never tried it but have always been interested. I was concerned if it was even going to show up on my lips, because mine are pigmented but I saw this video on YouTube...
  	http://youtu.be/fp_BjAIpZ-s


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 15, 2011)

how long is it going on for?

  	i will probably grab some nars shadow duos and tarte amazonian clay blushes...might skip MAC glitter and ice for this...


----------



## califabulous (Oct 16, 2011)

i  think you only have to be a beauty insider and anyone can sign up for that.  I know last year you had to use a code or email sent from Sephora.  I don't know if it is the same this year.  I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 16, 2011)

it goes on for 1 week starting on oct 20th....can't wait!


----------



## lexielex (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm getting a new foundation Nars or Makeupforever HD


----------



## sss215 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am going to get some NARS products

  	Jolie Poupie e/s duo
  	Exhibit A blush
  	Funny Face l/s
  	Easy Lover l/g

  	I've had my eye on these things for a while and now is the perfect time to haul. can't wait!  F&F is always a good time to get the more expensive items.  Last year I got the Clarisonic MIA.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Oct 16, 2011)

Makeup forever hd foundation
  	Makeup forever hd microperfecting primer. I can't decide between the blue and mauve
  	Illamasqua powder blusher in disobey
  	Illamasqua lashes 017
  	Maybe one or two cheaper things to. hah


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 17, 2011)

I was debating skipping the sale altogether but I can't let a good sale go by...so I'm getting:

  	-Smashbox lash primer (hg product for me so I always need one on hand)
  	-MUFE palette 
  	-MUFE shadow (not sure which color I'm looking at swatches now, I already have 3 so I just wanted to slowly collect the colors to fill the palette)
  	-Purity cleanser (been wanting to try it for a while now)


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 17, 2011)

I saved my mother's day gift card for Sephora to put towards this. I totally forgot about the Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes. Welp, onto the list it goes. Here is what I want so far.




 		Philosophy Miracle Worker Dark Spot Corrector 	
 		Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel 	
 		Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion 	
 		Clarisonc brush heads 	
 		Tarte Amazonian Clay blush - Tipsy 	
 		Nars blush - undeicided on which one 	
 		new Nars concealer stick 	
 		Nars Pro Prime oil free


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Oct 18, 2011)

Sephora has announced that F&F this year is going to be for family and friends of employees only. To get a code, you need to get a card from an employee, plus the sale is only applicable in-store. So they say on their Facebook page!


----------



## califabulous (Oct 18, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> Sephora has announced that F&F this year is going to be for family and friends of employees only. To get a code, you need to get a card from an employee, plus the sale is only applicable in-store. So they say on their Facebook page!



 	OMG so I immediately jumped on the telephone and called my local Sephora and they confirmed that you actually have to know someone who will give you the discount card to shop with.  I was so disappointed that I didn't ask if it was in-store only....the proof is on the facebook page but I don't have facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I always wondered why they called it friends and family if anyone could get the discount. bummer.


----------



## Haven (Oct 18, 2011)

Well they just lost a massive sale then!  I don't have time to go to the store to try to get a code or F & F card from an employee.  Plus I like to order online b/c of my kids, job, etc make in store cosmetic shopping difficult.


Honey&LemonGirl said:


> Sephora has announced that F&F this year is going to be for family and friends of employees only. To get a code, you need to get a card from an employee, plus the sale is only applicable in-store. So they say on their Facebook page!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 18, 2011)

this is how a traditional f&f sale is.   In clothing retail someone you know gives you a post card and you get the same discount the employees get, like when the GAP has theirs, you can get 30% with the card.   Sephora may offer that to employees for their F&F to shop in store and not online.  Lots of retail does it. I know Bloomies has one. 


  	Sephora.com f&f 20% off is online only and should be coming up soon.  It was never in-store.   The sale was long too, 10 days!



Haven said:


> Well they just lost a massive sale then!  I don't have time to go to the store to try to get a code or F & F card from an employee.  Plus I like to order online b/c of my kids, job, etc make in store cosmetic shopping difficult.


 
  	I'm still waiting for the email to arrive.


----------



## beckyjo (Oct 18, 2011)

There will be both an ONLINE and IN-STORE Friends and Family Sale, according to what I've dug up.  One has to visit www.sephora.com/friends during the week for a special code.  You can go there now to read the details of the online event.  Additionally, I read that one needs to bring a Beauty Insider card and photo ID to shop in store, and the discount is only good for one trip.

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 18, 2011)

beckyjo said:


> There will be both an ONLINE and IN-STORE Friends and Family Sale, according to what I've dug up.  One has to visit www.sephora.com/friends during the week for a special code.  You can go there now to read the details of the online event.  Additionally, I read that one needs to bring a Beauty Insider card and photo ID to shop in store, and the discount is only good for one trip.
> 
> Hope this helps!



 	The discount code cane only be used one time per email address, up to five email addresses. I have two registered with them right now and can register another two if it comes down to it. I don't expect to order more than 2x tho.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 19, 2011)

To those ladies and gents that have the TARTE Amazonian Clay Blushes on their lists. DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!!! I love those blushes and currently own 3 in Flush, Natural Beauty and Tispy!


----------



## baghdad81 (Oct 19, 2011)

so it's up on the website, 20% off, FF2010, online only, not valid in stores or in Canada...booo sephora canada loves you too...there goes my wish list


----------



## Sequinzombie (Oct 19, 2011)

well im confused about whats going on, the sephora facebook said it was for friends and family of employees but if I do get the code then i'll still order what I had planned on. If not, oh well i'll make an order with inglot.


----------



## antigone21 (Oct 19, 2011)

BOOOO! The website sephora.com/friends says it is for all online purchases, but not for canadian orders. My wishlist goes down the drain. I wanted the UD naked palette and Nars blush in Taos and I was about to choose a Tarte amazonian clay blush and either a Too Faced or Stila e/s palette. They would make so much more money without all these restrictions, it's obvious they are still making a big % of profit even with the 20% off.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 19, 2011)

^ call your local store (if you have one) and ask to speak to the manager.

  	Tell her you plan to fill a large order, and ask if she has any letfover post cards


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 19, 2011)

baghdad81 said:


> so it's up on the website, 20% off, *FF2010*, online only, not valid in stores or in Canada...booo sephora canada loves you too...there goes my wish list


	2010? Will that be the code?


----------



## antigone21 (Oct 19, 2011)

Quote:


Mabelle said:


> ^ call your local store (if you have one) and ask to speak to the manager.
> 
> Tell her you plan to fill a large order, and ask if she has any letfover post cards


 
 	 		As you know it seems like it's too complicated for them to open a store downtown Montreal, and I don't have a car so I rarely get to go to Laval, St-Bruno or Pointe-Claire.  And why can't Urban Decay just translate their labels in French so it would be available to us??!!! I haven't been to the 2 other locations, but the Laval one doesn't even have an UD section and I guess the language thing is the reason why.
​


----------



## beckyjo (Oct 19, 2011)

The sale is live!  Go to Sephora.com/friends.  It will prompt you to enter your email address, then it will give you a one-time-use code and you can shop away!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 19, 2011)

beckyjo said:


> The sale is live!  Go to Sephora.com/friends.  It will prompt you to enter your email address, then it will give you a one-time-use code and you can shop away!


	Thanks so much!! Going now! ^_^


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 20, 2011)

.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is the Link ladies www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

hey...the code really works...


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 20, 2011)

So Ladies...after much pretend shopping, putting items in my Shopping bag and then taking out for days...here's what I finally ended up with  <drumroll please..lol>

  	-Dr Brandt Pores No More Pore Refiner
  	-Dr Brandt Pores No More Vacuum Cleaner
  	-Dr Brandt Pores No More Anti Aging Mattifying Lotion (THE TRUTH!!!)
  	-Fresh Sugar Lush Set 
  	-Bliss Vanilla & Bergamot Body Buff
  	-Marc Jacobs Lola Set
  	-Laura Mercier The Nudes Lip Glace Mini Set
  	-Laura Mercier Mineral Pressed Powder (warm chestnut)
  	-Ojon Damage Reverse - Restorative Finishing Spray
  	-DDF Glycolic 10% Exfoliating Oil Control Gel
  	-Tarte Amazon Clay Blush - in Flush

  	I'm done with Sephora for a while...but I'm sooo excited to get my purchases!  My wallet is screaming at me right now, but I'm tuning it out with the sounds of new cosmetics/skincare!!! LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!!!


----------



## jennifa (Oct 20, 2011)

WTH??  All the stuff I wanted was sold out!

  	Urban Decay 15 Palette
  	Clarisonic Mia (every color but lavender)
  	Dior Amber Diamond hightlighter
  	etc!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 20, 2011)

I ended up getting the MUFE Aqua Smokey Lash Mascara (my absolute fav!!), MUFE Eyeshadow #75 and MUFE Aqua Liner #13!


----------



## maclovin baby (Oct 20, 2011)

The only thing I wanted was the NARS danmari palette and its OOS. I wonder if they will restock?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 21, 2011)

I ended up getting:

  	Tarte SmolderEYES liner set
  	Tarte blush in Exposed
  	Clarisonic brush head duo
  	Boscia Luminizing black mask
  	Chloe/Love, Chloe mini perfume set

  	The Dior Addict Lip Glow was sold out :-(


----------



## califabulous (Oct 21, 2011)

I finally placed my order....I experienced some severe anxiety during the decision making process....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I ordered:

  	Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Flush

  	Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Exposed
  	YSL Touch Eclat #4
  	YSL Pur Couture #7
  	Nars Oil Free Primer
  	Bobbi Brown Rich color gloss in pink buff

  	Skipped:
  	Dior amber diamond (out of stock)
  	UDPP - I don't *need* it right now AND I have a gift card for Ulta I can get it there!
  	Coach Poppy Rollerball- I have a gazillion mini scents (samples) that I can use
  	Nars albatross (can't decide btwn this and amber diamond)
  	Too faced sun bunny ????
  	Need to check out MUFE Rouge artist lippies 
  	Chanel hall for Christmas


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 21, 2011)

i'm in the same boat for sold out items. oh well. the code is good until 11/2, so hopefully i'll make up my mind by then and the things i wanted will be back in stock.
  	i soothed my tattered nerves with some nyx and limecrime lipsticks, and some nail polishes, lol!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Oct 21, 2011)

I purchased the Lorac Bejeweled Day & Night Jewerly Box (my first Lorac purchase..YAY!) and the Urban Decay Glide On Pencil Set in Naked. Can't wait to get my package ^_^

  	Sorry to you ladies whose wants were sold out


----------



## afulton (Oct 21, 2011)

I went into my local Sephora today and asked the manager for a F&F card.  She said I didn't need one to get the 20% off just ask at the register.  I was able to shop in the store and receive my 20% off.  Yay!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 22, 2011)

afulton said:


> I went into my local Sephora today and asked the manager for a F&F card.  She said I didn't need one to get the 20% off just ask at the register.  I was able to shop in the store and receive my 20% off.  Yay!


 
	I'm going to give that a try at the Aventura Store. Just incase can you PM me the store that you went to?


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Oct 22, 2011)

I should have waited... wouldn't you know, the Dior Addict Lip Glow is back in stock *rolls eyes*


----------



## califabulous (Oct 22, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I should have waited... wouldn't you know, the Dior Addict Lip Glow is back in stock *rolls eyes*


	AWWW!  that blows... maybe you can get another code and order again with a different email address?

  	OMG... the amber diamond is back in too!  Albatross or dior???? here we go with fear of commitment...


----------



## antigone21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I knew about the location issue, but it's so frustrating to see Forever 21s pop up everywhere but no Sephora haha. It sucks that UD isn't everywhere, but hopefully it will be downtown. I see in your profile you work at Sephora, may I ask which location? I probably haven't been to Sephora since march, it's just more convenient to order online.



Mabelle said:


> Your getting a store next may or june. Place des ailes. the store has been in the works for a few years now, but they had a bitch of a time securing a location, and there were so many stock issues in canada, they wanted to make sure they could actually fill the store with product before opening it.
> Those problems have now been stored out. There was also the issue of translating packaging. They did not want to house a store with tons of products that are no complient with our laws, especially since language police are always in the stores. That is the reason Philosophy got pulled from all Quebec stores, they were forced to do so by law. Hopefully Philosophy will be "up to code" when downtown and Rockland open.
> 
> Urban decay is fully translated and is availble in certain stores (has been sinc march), pointe claire being one of them, i think the  other is St bruno.
> ...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 23, 2011)

Quote:


califabulous said:


> I finally placed my order....I experienced some severe anxiety during the decision making process....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I was considering Dior Amber Diamond and the Touche Eclat too.  I didn't know Touche Eclat came in darker shades.  Now which shade for me?  I'm also thinking about Nars Blush kit and Super Orgasm kit.  Also, I want the OPI Sephora holiday colors.  Oh I can't decide.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's what I got:

  	NARS Danmari All About Cheeks Palette 
  	MUFE Wild & Chic Aqua Cream Collection
  	MUFE Aqua Cream # 3, 18, 20, 21, 22


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 23, 2011)

My order seems to boring compared to you guys, but I had to keep it short because I don't know how much I'm getting from Glitter and Ice. Anyway I ended up with things that I've been wanting for a while. 

  	-NARS e/s in Galapagos, Nightsun, and California 
  	-Purity cleanser 

  	I also wanted Benefit They're real but I'll place a second order later this week if I don't get too much from Glitter and Ice.


----------



## claudia33396 (Oct 24, 2011)

Will the have the sale in store?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 24, 2011)

ok you know i'm bout to be rediculous...

  	so if i go ahead and buy using my code online...can i also go in store and buy and get 20% off too???

  	sorry...it's a recession, ya'll!!! haha


----------



## sss215 (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't get anything yet, but I think I am going to cool it on the MU and get some hair products.  I love the Phytospecific line.  

  	Not rushing.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought a ton of stuff for a friend in HK, but for myself I only got:

  	-Tarte EmphasEYES eyebrow pencil - medium brown
  	-Shiseido Extra Smooth Sun Protection Cream SPF 38 PA+++
  	-Dior Rouge Dior - Mirza Mauve

  	If the Dior holiday collection goes up on Sephora's site before F&F is over I might put in a second order:

  	-Dior Rouge Dior - Nocturne, Belle de Nuit
  	-Koh Gen Do Spa Cleansing Water (currently OOS)
  	-Koh Gen Do Natural Lighting Powder ( OOS)
  	-Shiseido Facial Cotton (OOS)

  	Then again, I just bought some new clothes so the above might have to wait. >_>


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 24, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I didn't get anything yet, but I think I am going to cool it on the MU and get some hair products.  I love the Phytospecific line.
> 
> Not rushing.



 	I'm trying to cool it on the MU products as well. I'm thinking about skincare. I'm also not rushing. I almost feel like I'm trying to force myself to buy something. LOL. I really shouldn't be trying to do that. Sad.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 25, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I'm trying to cool it on the MU products as well. I'm thinking about skincare. I'm also not rushing. I almost feel like I'm trying to force myself to buy something. LOL. I really shouldn't be trying to do that. Sad.



 	i am getting into that as well.  do you have a clarisonic?  it.changes.skincare.forever!   no matter what i use, i get results. i save  alot on skincare because the clarisonic helps your products work better, no matter what price point i feel.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 25, 2011)

I received my 1st haul today!  Now just waiting for my NARS Danmari to arrive!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 25, 2011)

sss215 said:


> i am getting into that as well.  do you have a clarisonic?  it.changes.skincare.forever!   no matter what i use, i get results. i save  alot on skincare because the clarisonic helps your products work better, no matter what price point i feel.



 	No I don't have a Clarisonic. I hear lots of raves on it though. Maybe I should look into getting one. I'm showing it to my husband now on Sephora's site telling him I want one for Christmas. LOL!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2011)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Quote: I was considering Dior Amber Diamond and the Touche Eclat too.  I didn't know Touche Eclat came in darker shades.  Now which shade for me?  I'm also thinking about Nars Blush kit and Super Orgasm kit.  Also, I want the OPI Sephora holiday colors.  Oh I can't decide.


  I love my Touche Eclat. It's great for under the eyes. Not a concealer, but it definitely brings some radiance. Mac is off with me, but in Mufe foundations I am #18 in Face and Body and #173 in HD. My match for Touche Eclat is #4. You're NC44, right? I'm thinking you can do #4 or you may even be able to use #3.   





Copperhead said:


> No I don't have a Clarisonic. I hear lots of raves on it though. Maybe I should look into getting one. I'm showing it to my husband now on Sephora's site telling him I want one for Christmas. LOL!


  Clarisonic is my savior. My skin thanks me every single day. I wish I had bought a colored one, though. I am tempted to get another, but there's nothing wrong with the one I have now, so it's not happening. That baby ain't cheap. :lol:  My list is all over the place. I was thinking about trying the DDF moisturizer, but I have to be careful about the skincare products I use. I think I'll stick to makeup. I love the sets that Mufe has available like the aqua creams, but the price is high (great value, though!) and I'm not sure I need/want all of the colors. I also love the set with the foundation, primer and powder but I already have a bottle and a half of the HD foundation and a mini container of the HD powder that despite daily use, I have not put a dent in. I am determined to get something from my favorite brand, though.   I also have my eye on a fragrance like Hypnotic Poison by Dior. I love that for the fall/winter. Also, the smokey khaki shadow palette by Dior. It's gorgeous. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok, ya'll are seriously making me want a Clarisonic. I'm seriously going to have to get one.

  	I went in and out of Sephora really quick today to check out a  few things and one thing I came across was Laura Mercier's Face Illuminator. That thing was so pretty I started to buy it on the spot but restrained myself because like I said, I'm trying to cool it on the makeup items a bit. The Face Illuminator felt very soft and had an almost wet like shimmer to it. Really nice. 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P297326&categoryId=C12210


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 25, 2011)

Aaaah! That Laura Mercier powder is in-store already??? I really want a swatch. I'm not into that brand much at all, but that powder has caught my eye. I love the idea of a rose gold highlighter and I'm hoping it's pigmented enough to actually do something on my skin. I don't want to waste my discount on it if I really just have to return it. Can't you go into a bit more detail if possible? Talk me into or out of it, please.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 25, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Aaaah! That Laura Mercier powder is in-store already??? I really want a swatch. I'm not into that brand much at all, but that powder has caught my eye. I love the idea of a rose gold highlighter and I'm hoping it's pigmented enough to actually do something on my skin. I don't want to waste my discount on it if I really just have to return it. Can't you go into a bit more detail if possible? Talk me into or out of it, please.



 	I'm not really into Mercier either but I was passing by and it really caught my eye. You must get in there and swatch it and come back to let me know what you think. I think it would make a fabulous highlighter. It's a really soft powder. No chunk or glitter. Just sexy shimmer. It's like buttery smooth and I think a little would go a long ways. Rose Gold is what it is. What I should've did was after swatching it on my hand, I should've applied a bit to my cheekbones as a highlighter with my finger so I can get a better idea because I don't all the time like to go by hand swatches. I kinda wanted to go in there to swatch a few highlighting items and I ended up swatching NARS Albatross, Benefit's Girl with Pearls (I think that's the name), Bobbi Brown's Bronze Shimmerbrick and maybe 2 others outside of the Mercier and if I had to buy one, it would be the Mercier. 

  	Just talking about it is making me want to place an order RIGHT NOW. LOL!


----------



## jennifa (Oct 26, 2011)

Woo!  Amber Diamond is back in stock...

  	I'm sort of torn though... do you guys think I should get the Laura Mercier highlighter, Amber Diamond, or Mary Lou-Manizer?  They all look lovely


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember wanting Amber Diamond for quite some time. I haven't gotten it yet but I may end up getting it one day. But for now, since it's limited edition, I had to grab that Mercier Illuminator.


----------



## User38 (Oct 26, 2011)

don't miss out on the amber diamond.. it is really a unique product.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 26, 2011)

You HAVE to get a Clarisonic!  I travel a TON and this device is a face-saving savior! 
  	I actually have the pro version only available from professional vendors, but I ordered a Mia with my F&F haul to use as a more travel-friendly version.  And they have a Mia available with loads of extras at the same price as the normal Mia! ($119 I believe)


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 26, 2011)

Ooops... Forgot to list my F&F haul:

  	Too Faced Shadow Insurance (have never tried this primer yet, usually use UD or MAC PP's)
  	Foundation Refills for my Temptu (Warm Beige 006)
  	YSL Golden Gloss 30 (LOVE Golden Gloss 10 and wanted to try another color)
  	MUFE lip liners in 11C (berry) and 15C (pink)
  	MUFE Aqua Cream 9 (coral)
  	Benefit Cream Shadow in Tidal Wave (looks AWESOME!)
  	Tarte Blush in Tipsy
  	UD All Nighter Setting Spray (HG product for me as a stage performer)
  	Ole Henrikensen Wipes (Great for travel or lazy nights when you don't want to wash your face)
  	Sephora Brush Cleaner


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Ooops... Forgot to list my F&F haul:
> 
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance (have never tried this primer yet, usually use UD or MAC PP's)
> Foundation Refills for my Temptu (Warm Beige 006)
> ...


  	I've already made up my mind that I want that Clarisonic. Instead of asking hubby for MAC gift card for Christmas I've already told him I want the Clarisonic. Heehee!! I'll ask him if he has a code if he wants to order it before the sale ends on 11/2. He should be able to get his own code since he's ordered from there for me before. 

  	I threw the small bottle of that UD All Nighter Setting Spray in with my order. How is it? Looks like it got pretty good reviews on Sephora's site.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 26, 2011)

Make sure you check all the Clarisonic value sets!  They have some with extras that others do not have!
  	As for the UD Setting Spray... I use it all the time.  And I am on stage under bright lights, sweating 6 nights a week!  Really holds my makeup in place without making my face feel stiff and tight. 
  	Trying the small bottle is a good idea, since you never know how certain products will work with certain skin types.  That's how I was turned onto it.  I got a sample in a sample set I ordered and fell in LOVE!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 26, 2011)

Almost forgot to tell you...
  	You can get the Clarisonic at Skinstore.com as well.  They are almost always doing a coupon for 20% off, so if your hubby misses the Sephora sale, check there!
  	The 20% off code for Skinstore right now is G2GWIN (with FREE shipping on orders over $49.00 all the time!)
  	Enjoy your beautious skin girl!  You'll be super happy!


----------



## califabulous (Oct 26, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Make sure you check all the Clarisonic value sets!  They have some with extras that others do not have! 		 			As for the UD Setting Spray... I use it all the time.  And I am on stage under bright lights, sweating 6 nights a week!  Really holds my makeup in place without making my face feel stiff and tight.
> Trying the small bottle is a good idea, since you never know how certain products will work with certain skin types.  That's how I was turned onto it.  I got a sample in a sample set I ordered and fell in LOVE!



 	I've used the All nighter spray and it really works!  I bought the mini to try it out and it's great.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 26, 2011)

jennifa said:


> Woo!  Amber Diamond is back in stock...
> 
> I'm sort of torn though... do you guys think I should get the Laura Mercier highlighter, Amber Diamond, or Mary Lou-Manizer?  They all look lovely



 	uuuugggggghhhhh!  I don't know which one to get...and thanks to Copperhead I've found out about the Mercier illuminator!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It really looks gorgeous but I know I am well past lusting mode because I want them ALL!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Make sure you check all the Clarisonic value sets!  They have some with extras that others do not have! 		 			As for the UD Setting Spray... I use it all the time.  And I am on stage under bright lights, sweating 6 nights a week!  Really holds my makeup in place without making my face feel stiff and tight.
> Trying the small bottle is a good idea, since you never know how certain products will work with certain skin types.  That's how I was turned onto it.  I got a sample in a sample set I ordered and fell in LOVE!



 	Thanks for the review on the UD Setting Spray and the heads up on the Clarisonic value sets. Thanks a lot!


----------



## gh0st0fAgirl (Oct 26, 2011)

The LM illuminator is saying not in stock now


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2011)

gh0st0fAgirl said:


> The LM illuminator is saying not in stock now



 	On Sephora's site? I just looked at it and it appears to be letting me add it to my basket.


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 26, 2011)

I checked out the LM illuminator it was very pretty in the pan but not that great on the skin. My sephora let me do my ff in the store.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 26, 2011)

Mary Lou-Manizer is fantastic. It's not ashy at all and it gives a serious glow. A light hand is recommended. I do mean _light_.   





lovely333 said:


> I checked out the LM illuminator it was very pretty in the pan but not that great on the skin. My sephora let me do my ff in the store.


  Why does it underwhelm you?


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my NARS Danmari today and loving it!


----------



## califabulous (Oct 26, 2011)

so...I strategically went for a run along the bay (I haven't worked out in 3 weeks!) and what do you know there is a Sephora right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I stopped in.  The LM illuminator is really beautiful.  In the pan it's gorg...has a metallic look....on the skin it is quite pretty.  I now know what the you all meant by the "wet" look. I think this is great for summer.  I'm picturing a model with chiseled cheek bones, defined eye-lined eyes and a glow from out of this world.  I don't know about everyday...i think it could work.  On my skin I have to use very little...it seems sparkle-y but not glittery.  Surprisingly to me Dior Amber diamond looked ashy!  I must say I am shocked.  maybe I applied too much but it definitely wasn't giving me life.  So i back tracked to albatross....by then I was in highlighter overload so I all I saw was shimmer all over.  And Too faced sun bunny...I can't even tell I'm wearing it.  Has anyone had this issue?  these beautiful items look great on all these other folk but on you....eh.  Oh and Tarte Tipsy...nope.  Can barely see it on my skin.  I doubt exposed will show up much either but time will tell.  Don't get me wrong...glad to save the money but I am wondering about those lights in Sephora.....I thought they made everything look good?! Where are my HG products!?!?!?!?!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	p.s.  i forgot to check out Mary Lou-manizer!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 26, 2011)

So far my haul has been pretty small. I try to get the higher priced items with the 20% code. I'm thinking about getting a Clarisonic Mia because I have to travel for work in a few weeks. Clearly, I'm looking for an excuse to get a Mia. Lol! The limited edition sets with all the extras are showing out of stock right now though.



 		Philosophy Miracle Worker Dark Spot Corrector 	
 		Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel 	
 		Clarisonic brush heads 
 



macgirl3121 said:


> I saved my mother's day gift card for Sephora to put towards this. I totally forgot about the Tarte Amazonian Clay blushes. Welp, onto the list it goes. Here is what I want so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sss215 (Oct 27, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Almost forgot to tell you... 		 			You can get the Clarisonic at Skinstore.com as well.  They are almost always doing a coupon for 20% off, so if your hubby misses the Sephora sale, check there!
> The 20% off code for Skinstore right now is G2GWIN (with FREE shipping on orders over $49.00 all the time!)
> Enjoy your beautious skin girl!  You'll be super happy!


	There is a new Clarisonic MIA out now.  The old Mia is 119, and the new one with 2 speeds is 149.  I am going to get the new one eventually, with color .


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got my Sephora package last night and I really love MUFE Blush #75 and MUFE Aqua Liner #13!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2011)

I know this is a makeup site, but what is your favorite flatiron?   Also anyone have a undereye cream that they love?


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 27, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> I know this is a makeup site, but what is your favorite flatiron?   Also anyone have a undereye cream that they love?



 	The only flatiron I've ever had and used is a HAI Convertable Ceramic. I've been very happy with it.

http://www.folica.com/tools/flat-irons/hai-convertable-ceramic-flat-iron


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm at the Pointe Claire location.
	I'm positive UD will be at the downtown store. Come Visit! 
  	Unfortunately it's easier for a clothing store to translate, and there are no restrictions with Health Canada with them... lucky bastards!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> I know this is a makeup site, but what is your favorite flatiron?   Also anyone have a undereye cream that they love?



 	The best flat irons for the price (and prob. the best anyway_ are the Amika's. They are 100% Tourmaline Ceramic. No Aluminum in those babies. They are actually the same as the t3's but what cheaper, and cuter.

  	Eye cream.... For Hydration: Benefit or Dior Hydra Life
  	For Anti Ageing/Darkness Korres Quercetine and Oak
  	If you want de puffing either the Ole Ultimate eye gel or fresh lotus eye gel
  	If you want something to help with dark spots around the eye or with an SPF the new truth eye cream with spf 25 (?)

  	But, i also LOVE the new triple oxygene eye cream/gel from bliss. Absorbs so fast and feels lovely. Their foaming face wash in the same line is to die for!


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok...I got an email this morning from Sephora that the MUFE Smoky Palette will NOT be sold in the US.  I AM TOO UPSET!!!!!! I really wanted this palette.  Oh well..guess it's the Universe's way of telling me I have too many eyeshadows already.


  	BUT I WANT IT!!!!!! lol!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't feel so terrible. Honestly, the palette was a let down. We got our in for our MUFE event in Sept or August, and have barley sold any. The purple isnt very nice, and nither is the green imo. Not the nicest MUFE could have picked anyway. 
  	If you really want, try calling a canadian store to do a send sale.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's my F&F haul:


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome!


jennifae said:


> Here's my F&F haul:


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow awesome haul. Enjoy it. My hubby would've gotten mad saying, "babe you don't need anymore makeup!!" LOL! Which he is right. I'm trying to get rid of the things I don't use. I haven't gotten anything yet from the sale and probably won't for obvious reasons but seeingand reading the things you guys buy keeps me entertain lol. Anyway to the person that asked about flat irons. I have about three a Babyliss, Sedu, and now a GHD the Scarlet edition. However, I might return the GHD one in exchange for a Clarisonic. The Babyliss Pro Nano Titanium Ultra Thin 1" is awesome it straightens hair like no other and it heats up to 450 degrees the Sedu Revolution also goes up that high. I have it in pink because it's one of my favorite colors =) However, the GHD was a HUGE letdown especially for the price. Anyway check out folica.com and read the reviews for all three and maybe from there you'll know. They're usually pretty good with regular sales on their products. Hth anyone =)




jennifae said:


> Here's my F&F haul:


----------



## sonu (Oct 28, 2011)

jennifae said:


> Here's my F&F haul:


  	I so wanted the Danmari palette but by the time I made my mind it was out of stock.. boo I also had wild & chic aqua cream collection in my cart but after I saw Danmari out of stock I din't buy anything for me. I ended up buying loads of jack & black stuff for the hubby dearest.. But after seeing your haul I want this mufe set again... bu hu decision decision..


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2011)

This is my first NARS purchase.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At $52 for 6 blushes... who could resist?  Great for travel too!  So, I hope they restock the Danmari palette again before the sale ends. 

  	The Wild & Chic Aqua Cream Collection is a great value at $175... and even better at $140 with the F&F discount.  I've always wanted to try MUFE Aqua Creams, so I took advantage of the sale.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow. That aqua cream set looks fantastic. I talked myself out of it because I don't think I need all of those colors. I own several of them already and they are great, though. Enjoy!  I bought Mandchourie shadow duo from Nars Holiday collection and I bought that Laura Mercier powder highlighter. The shadow duo is gorgeous, with the lighter side being truly unique and lovely. The highlighter is a gorgeous piece. It really is rose gold. It's not gold and it's not silver or white, but really flattering rosy gold on my warm skin. Love it. Finally a LM product I can get behind. I got it in store, too with the discount.


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 28, 2011)

lol, my "haul" is lame compared to others. i just got some hercut stuff for curly hair and some art of shaving pre-shave oil, lol. i suck.


----------



## AmandDUR (Oct 28, 2011)

i already picked up some perfume and skincare goodies.
  	i'm gonna place another order. just can't decide between tarte amazonian clay blush in "exposed" or nars "oasis". decisions decisions.

  	and i'm loving that aqua cream set! i was uber tempted by that one.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 28, 2011)

awesome! my package comes monday!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is the LM highlighter for those who are interested


----------



## califabulous (Oct 28, 2011)

it is so gorgeous!  what brush will you use to apply it?  do you think it is good for everyday?  I know this looks awesome on you


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 28, 2011)

califabulous said:


> it is so gorgeous!  what brush will you use to apply it?  do you think it is good for everyday?  I know this looks awesome on you


  I'm going to use the Mac 168. It's the large  contour brush. I've actually been using that a lot lately, switching from my beloved 187 for blush. I like that the contour brush hits my cheekbone perfectly and makes it look more sculpted. I'm going to use this as a pop of color on my cheekbone, temples and a tiny bit on my nose. It's really pigmented. Yeah, it can definitely be for everyday. I said it before, but it's not a straight up gold or white or even a silver highlighter. It's rose gold and it's_ so _flattering. Why have I never seen anything like this before? Thank you Laura Mercier!


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! That LM highlighter looks gorgeous!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 29, 2011)

jennifae said:


> Here's my F&F haul:



 	This is one fine haul!


----------



## jennifa (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, amazing hauls, guys!  I'm still hemming and hawing about placing my order, because I want to see if that Clarisonic Mia set (with all the freebies) is going to be back in stock first. 

  	I don't suppose we could get a swatch of the LM Highlighter?


----------



## Tendertoni (Oct 29, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> Don't feel so terrible. Honestly, the palette was a let down. We got our in for our MUFE event in Sept or August, and have barley sold any. The purple isnt very nice, and nither is the green imo. Not the nicest MUFE could have picked anyway.
> If you really want, try calling a canadian store to do a send sale.



 	In that case, I'm glad i didn't get it.  I really wanted it for the purple and green.  I think I will pick up the MUFE highline palette before the sale is over...maybe.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 29, 2011)

UGH!  Placed my F&F order on Oct. 23rd.  Then late yesterday I got a cancellation notice saying one of my items was out of stock so they cancelled my ENTIRE order!  NOW 3 of the things I ordered originally are unavailable!  Re-ordered what I could but a little upset with their customer service!  Why would you cancel my WHOLE order just because ONE item (that was a sale item I threw in my cart as impulse because it was only $12) isn't in stock!  THEN wait SOOOO long to let me know to reorder!  Just remove that item from my sale and charge me for what's left!  Now I'm left waiting longer for the things I WAS able to get!  My little vent for the day!
  	Hope everyone is enjoying their goodies!


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 29, 2011)

For those wanting the Clarisonic...
  	If the one you want is sold out on the Sephora site...  Check HERE!
  	(I posted this before)
*You can get the Clarisonic at Skinstore.com as well.  They are almost always doing a coupon for 20% off!*
*The 20% off code for Skinstore right now is G2GWIN (with FREE shipping on orders over $49.00 all the time!)*


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn that REALLY sux. A few people were complaining about the same thing in Sephora's fb page. I think that has put me off from getting anything on line from their site right now. I rather go in person when I go to the city next time. Contact them and see what they can do about it. I hope you end up getting the rest of those things before the sale is over =)


PixieDancer said:


> UGH!  Placed my F&F order on Oct. 23rd.  Then late yesterday I got a cancellation notice saying one of my items was out of stock so they cancelled my ENTIRE order!  NOW 3 of the things I ordered originally are unavailable!  Re-ordered what I could but a little upset with their customer service!  Why would you cancel my WHOLE order just because ONE item (that was a sale item I threw in my cart as impulse because it was only $12) isn't in stock!  THEN wait SOOOO long to let me know to reorder!  Just remove that item from my sale and charge me for what's left!  Now I'm left waiting longer for the things I WAS able to get!  My little vent for the day!
> Hope everyone is enjoying their goodies!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 29, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> UGH!  Placed my F&F order on Oct. 23rd.  Then late yesterday I got a cancellation notice saying one of my items was out of stock so they cancelled my ENTIRE order!  NOW 3 of the things I ordered originally are unavailable!  Re-ordered what I could but a little upset with their customer service!  Why would you cancel my WHOLE order just because ONE item (that was a sale item I threw in my cart as impulse because it was only $12) isn't in stock!  THEN wait SOOOO long to let me know to reorder!  Just remove that item from my sale and charge me for what's left!  Now I'm left waiting longer for the things I WAS able to get!  My little vent for the day!
> Hope everyone is enjoying their goodies!



 	That sucks. That doesn't seem like the way to do things. I agree in that they should have removed that item and just sent and charged you for the rest. That sucks. 


  	I just checked my delivery confirmation and my LM Illuminator is waiting for me at the post office. I passed that place twice today and didn't stop at all. LOL! I really didn't expect it until like Monday.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 29, 2011)

jennifa said:


> Wow, amazing hauls, guys!  I'm still hemming and hawing about placing my order, because I want to see if that Clarisonic Mia set (with all the freebies) is going to be back in stock first.
> 
> I don't suppose we could get a swatch of the LM Highlighter?


  	I doubt they will be back in stock before the sale is over. They always sell out quickly. I'm probably going to get the violet Nordstrom exclusive color with the super cute bag.


----------



## amillion (Oct 30, 2011)

I purchased a MUFE lip gloss in S14 from their star collection. The rest were skincare items from origins and pacifica rollerball perfume. I want the mufe smokey eyes palette but will be getting that from a nice person in Canada on on another board


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 30, 2011)

How long have you been using the line?  I bought some of the products a couple of years ago and ultimately decided that it was just too expensive.  And I was only ok at the time with the results I achieved.




sss215 said:


> I didn't get anything yet, but I think I am going to cool it on the MU and get some *hair products.  I love the Phytospecific line.*
> 
> Not rushing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2011)

My haul this time around was really small. Small in comparison to other Sephora F&F sales I've participated in. I got:


 		Urban Decay Travel Size 24/7 Glide On Pencil Set in Electric 	
 		Nails Inc Special Effect Overglaze Polish set  Wyndham Collection. 
 


  	To tell you the truth I'm in love with Nails Inc. at the moment. I'm a true fan of cream finish polishes and this brand has a huge collection of highly pigmented cremes. I'll be getting rid of some of my older China Glaze colors to replace them with Nails Inc.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 30, 2011)

I really hate how every time this Sephora F&F sale comes around, I run out of things to buy. All through the year I have a ridiculous list and when I can finally get a discount, it seems I have slowly acquired everything I wanted. Besides the LM highlighter and the Nars duo, I can't think of anything else. I mean, I really want to take advantage but nothing is calling to me strongly enough. Damn.:lol:


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 30, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I really hate how every time this Sephora F&F sale comes around, I run out of things to buy. All through the year I have a ridiculous list and when I can finally get a discount, it seems I have slowly acquired everything I wanted. Besides the LM highlighter and the Nars duo, I can't think of anything else. I mean, I really want to take advantage but nothing is calling to me strongly enough. Damn. "lol:


  	I TOTALLY understand!!!  I hate how I CREATE things I need just to get the sale!  I have so many more backups than I will ever probably use now!  HeeHee
  	I do use sale time to get things I might not otherwise buy though... Like Items I've been considering but aren't 100% sure about.  It's when I do my guilt free splurging!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm, I may get this one. Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I really hate how every time this Sephora F&F sale comes around, I run out of things to buy. All through the year I have a ridiculous list and when I can finally get a discount, it seems I have slowly acquired everything I wanted. Besides the LM highlighter and the Nars duo, I can't think of anything else. I mean, I really want to take advantage but nothing is calling to me strongly enough. Damn. "lol:



 	 I know what you mean on the day that I placed my order I literally sat here and stared at the site for over an hour trying to decide what to get.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 30, 2011)

For about a year.  I like the PhytoSpecific Moisturizing Styling Cream  to moisturize during the week.   The
 [h=2]Phytospecific Intense Nutrition Mask that I mix with the Phytospecific Multi-Regenerating Creme Bath .  I love the way the products smell and they work pretty well in my hair.  I don't use the shampoo in their line because I only use sulfate free shampoos. I was actually surprised that a natural hair product line has a shampoo with sulfate in it.[/h] [h=2]Sulfates dry my hair out and cause my scalp to irritate and flake. It wasn't dandruff, it was basically dry skin because sulfates are so drying.  Best thing ever for my hair was to get rid of sulfates in my shampoos.[/h] [h=2][/h]


----------



## MadTheologian (Oct 31, 2011)

For the husband:

  	Ralph Lauren Polo Gift Set
  	Burberry London for Men
  	Gucci Pour Homme II 

  	Since he does NOT know how to surf the web, all he knows that I got something nice for him for Christmas.  

  	For myself, I got a Mia in green since I doubt Sephora would replenish the promo offer tomorrow.  I also got some lip gloss that reminded me a bit of Pleasure Principle and a Peter Thomas Roth skin care starter kit.


----------



## missah (Nov 1, 2011)

For my first Sephora F&F I hauled:
  	Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme
  	Lacoste Essential
  	Aquolina Pink Sugar
  	Kat Von D Angeles palette

  	All the exxy items were bought for my bf and thats his xmas and vday gifts sorted.
  	I was too broke to spend too much on myself thanks to MAC so only the Pink sugar fragrance and Kat Von D palette for me which was only $12 - a bargain!

  	Although the VIB sale is happening in a week-ish so I might haul some more=D


----------



## missah (Nov 1, 2011)

I hv a question:
  	1.UD 24/7 liner in Zero pencil
  	2.UD 24/7 liner in Perversion Liquid
  	3.Stila Stay All day waterproof liquid in Black.

  	Which is the best?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 1, 2011)

is the VIB sale that starts in a week also in stores?


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 1, 2011)

noahlowryfan said:


> is the VIB sale that starts in a week also in stores?


 
	Yes.  It'll be online and in any Sephora store.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait a tick there's a VIB sale as well? Just in time for my next paycheck!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 1, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wait a tick there's a VIB sale as well? Just in time for my next paycheck!!!


 
	Yep. 20% off Nov. 10-14.  I received my "savings pass" and invitation to the Nov. 10th holiday shopping party yesterday.

*PROMO CODE: VIBDREAM*


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephora messed up my order too. I had to call and replace it but the people where really nice and gave me free 3 day shipping and also sent me an email for an extra 20% off so I was excited about that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2011)

oh this is awesome, I don't have to rush and buy anthing. *breathing a sigh of relief*



jennifae said:


> Yep. 20% off Nov. 10-14.  I received my "savings pass" and invitation to the Nov. 10th holiday shopping party yesterday.
> *PROMO CODE: VIBDREAM*


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 1, 2011)

Yesss... and the hauling continues!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 1, 2011)

oh Hells no.  AND I just about wet my pants trying to decide if I should place a 2nd order....and I did (made a 2nd order not wet my pants!).  LOL.  I just became VIB so I had no idea...I haven't gotten notification of the sale yet...and seriously...I DO NOT NEED ANYTHING ELSE....yes i do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 1, 2011)

califabulous said:


> oh Hells no.  *AND I just about wet my pants trying to decide if I should place a 2nd order....and I did (made a 2nd order not wet my pants!).  *LOL.  I just became VIB so I had no idea...I haven't gotten anything yet...and seriously...I DO NOT NEED ANYTHING ELSE....yes i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  	LOL!


----------



## Piarpreet (Nov 1, 2011)

I bought 2 illamasqua concealers (never tried illamasqua make up but i love their NPs) and a pack of mascara testers...looking for a non waterproof one that will keep my curl. I love that they have an awesome return policy, and that i got 20% discount!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 1, 2011)

removed post


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 2, 2011)

Just called Sephora to confirm my VIB status, and they told me in two weeks, I will receive my welcome package.  In the meantime, when I shop for the sale next week, the store can call them to confirm.  Yay!  Also....got word via someone working at the Sephora inside JCPenney in Fort Wayne that there will be a special sale sometime after Black Friday!  I will have to pick up a postcard prior to Thanksgiving.  Good thing about this is that will give me time to compare products!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 2, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> Call them and complain! Tell them that its a poor system, and because of that some items are now sold out, and they are making LESS money off of your sale. And now let them know that skinstore is getting your money instead for a 100$ purcahse, and you just might buy all your replacement brushes from them.


	You're right it is a terribly bad system. Fortunately, I have NEVER had any issues with my Sephora orders OR their customer service in the past... So I guess I'll just let it go for this incident.  But if it happens again in the future, I'll definitely do something more!  And I do like having Skinstore as a backup choice... They are always doing coupons and sales.  Thanks for the advice Mabelle!


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 2, 2011)

I wish I'd hit my VIB status sooner! I didn't get a mailer. Although it's not like I need anything.... I did just order the danmari palette again before F&F ended. I'm sure I could shop online and get the VIB discount, but it would be nice to be able to get it in store as well.


----------



## jennifa (Nov 2, 2011)

I finally put in my order  

  	I got:

  	A pink Clarisonic Mia (all the other colors were sold out, boooo)
  	MUFE Aqua Cream #8
  	The Body Shop Tea Tree set
  	and two pairs of falsies.

  	Super excited to get my order!!

  	Since I'm not a VIB, I couldn't get any of the goodies that were sold out online.  Maybe I can convince someone to take me to the shopping event on November 10th, hihihi


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 2, 2011)

I got my package today... FINALLY after all the mixup and cancelled order and sold out items I wanted...
  	Happy with what I DID end up with.  And I have my VIB mailer coupon too, so hopefully all the stuff I missed due to the issue I had with this order will be back in stock!

  	Most excited to try my MUFE Aqua Cream 9 (Coral) and Benefit Cream Eyeshadow in Tidal Wave (beautiful Greenish Teal/Turquoise)!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Shontay for the Touche Eclat info.  I'm passing for now but maybe I'll try it with the VIB sale.  Anyway, I got:

  	Nars Danmari All About Cheeks palette
  	Nars Yorokobi Super Orgasm kit

  	And a big thanks again to Shontay because I just placed another order for the Laura Mercier luminizer and OPI Good Tidings We Bling Nailpolish.  I can't wait to try the face illuminator.  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 2, 2011)

OOOOoooo!!  Don't miss out on the YSL Touche Eclat!  Shontay was right to recomment that!  Just really brightens and wakens up the eye area!  I use it for EVERY photo shoot!  An amazing makeup artist turned me on to it!  I second Shontay's recommendation on that!  I think I'm going to try that LM Highlighter too... based on the fact it looks so darn beautiful!  (Like I need more pretty makeup!)  Enjoy your VIB sale!



Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks Shontay for the Touche Eclat info.  I'm passing for now but maybe I'll try it with the VIB sale.  Anyway, I got:
> 
> Nars Danmari All About Cheeks palette
> Nars Yorokobi Super Orgasm kit
> ...


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 2, 2011)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks Shontay for the Touche Eclat info.  I'm passing for now but maybe I'll try it with the VIB sale.  Anyway, I got:  Nars Danmari All About Cheeks palette Nars Yorokobi Super Orgasm kit  And a big thanks again to Shontay because I just placed another order for the Laura Mercier luminizer and OPI Good Tidings We Bling Nailpolish.  I can't wait to try the face illuminator.  It looks gorgeous!


  You're welcome. I really want that OPI polish, but for some reason, I can't bring myself to order it. Soon, hopefully. I hope you like the LM luminizer. It's pretty and subtle. I actually prefer my highlighters more bold. I guess that defeats the purpose, but I can't help myself. My favorite luminizer is still thebalm, though.   I got a Mufe aqua eyes pencil in 11L(I gave my other one away for some reason) and an aqua cream I've been looking at forever, #15. It's awesome. I didn't get my VIB mailer yet, but hopefully soon. I want to go to the store and haul some stuff, but I will_ try _and wait until the VIB sale starts.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 2, 2011)

What happens if I get Touche Eclat in the wrong color?  Will it eventually just blend in or will it look ridiculous?  I got it in #4....I tried it for a brief moment and I liked it!  I thought it gave me  brighter look but I am not sure how it's supposed to look...and how are these numbered? 5 looks lighter than 4 but 3 looks really light...I didn't try it on in store, I just went by the consensus of women my tone...was that wrong? LOL


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you get the wrong color it will probably look to obvious. I want something that looks like my skin and that will make the darkness disappear. #4 is my color, but it gives a luminous finish and that makes it look less dark, but still natural. the original shades are 1-4. The others were recently added and they involve different undertones. That's why the numbering may seem off.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 3, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> If you get the wrong color it will probably look to obvious. I want something that looks like my skin and that will make the darkness disappear. #4 is my color, but it gives a luminous finish and that makes it look less dark, but still natural. the original shades are 1-4. The others were recently added and they involve different undertones. That's why the numbering may seem off.


	OIC. Thx! well I didn't really see anything off but I noticed that I "looked" different.  Something was smoother or clearer in my general eye area if that makes sense. I am so excited to use this....but I heard it can be drying if used daily.  Eye cream rec's??  I've been reading up on Ole Henrickson fresh start.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know someone asked earlier about the best eye creams....any others?


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just use Mac's fast response. That helps the Touche Eclat to glide on even easier than it does on it's own.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 3, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I just use Mac's fast response. That helps the Touche Eclat to glide on even easier than it does on it's own.



 	I've been meaning to get my hands on MAC's Fast Response Eye Cream but I always get distracted.


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 3, 2011)

missah said:


> I hv a question:
> 1.UD 24/7 liner in Zero pencil
> 2.UD 24/7 liner in Perversion Liquid
> 3.Stila Stay All day waterproof liquid in Black.
> ...



 	Just found your question, and I would go what is familiar to me: one of the Urban Decay liners.  If you like the color very pitch black and matte, I recommend Perversion; otherwise, pick Zero for its ease of use.


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 3, 2011)

Today, my package arrived from Sephora and it was great!  I am looking forward to giving the colognes to Mr Theologian.  Now, I will have to wait for the Mia to charge up.  I am hoping for good results.

  	It was a pity that I missed the NARS duo specials, but it might be a good thing as I've heard that their shadows are much too dry, and felt that they looked much prettier in the pan than when applied (like the time when I swatched Rated R, for example).


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 3, 2011)

MadTheologian said:


> Today, my package arrived from Sephora and it was great!  I am looking forward to giving the colognes to Mr Theologian.  Now, I will have to wait for the Mia to charge up.  I am hoping for good results.  It was a pity that I missed the NARS duo specials, but it might be a good thing as I've heard that their shadows are much too dry, and felt that they looked much prettier in the pan than when applied (like the time when I swatched Rated R, for example).


  I have several Nars duos and they are fantastic, in my opinion. Once you put a primer on, it's a piece of cake. Rated R, in particular is one of my most coveted from them. The single shadows are not my thing (tried, not into it), but the duos are really good in application.


----------



## missah (Nov 4, 2011)

MadTheologian said:


> Just found your question, and I would go what is familiar to me: one of the Urban Decay liners.  If you like the color very pitch black and matte, I recommend Perversion; otherwise, pick Zero for its ease of use.


	Thanks. I probably will get perversion though. I have perversion in pencil form and I do really like it.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok so I know I said that I didn't need anymore makeup well I caved and bought a few things. I got:

  	NARS Danmari palette,
  	NARS Bad Influence n/p (8 bucks versus the 20 something price tag) and
  	Smashbox Studio Skin 15 hour foundation in 3.2 (I have 3.3 also that I got from Ulta)

  	I guess that's it. When I go back to the city I'm gonna exchange the GHD flat iron for a Clarisonic MIA 2 =)


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 4, 2011)

I got the MUFE Wild & Chic Aqua Eyes Collection too. Probably won't get anything from the VIB sale now.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 10, 2011)

I grabbed the last Laura Mecier Face Illuminator with my VIB discount today.  I stopped in Nordies first to get the 411 on it (found out its a gel and meant to give a long wearing non sparkly glow, and synthetic brushes are best with it)  

  	I adore the texture and I am convinced this will be the perfect highlighter for me.  I love that it comes in a mirrored compact as well.  I was going to get MAC's Hello Beautiful BP, but this is way more pigmented and functional. 

  	Off to decide what else to get before the sale is over.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 10, 2011)

I got my VIB coupon code, but no clue what to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh boy...


----------



## califabulous (Nov 10, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I grabbed the last Laura Mecier Face Illuminator with my VIB discount today.  I stopped in Nordies first to get the 411 on it (found out its a gel and meant to give a long wearing non sparkly glow, and synthetic brushes are best with it)
> 
> I adore the texture and I am convinced this will be the perfect highlighter for me.  I love that it comes in a mirrored compact as well.  I was going to get MAC's Hello Beautiful BP, but this is way more pigmented and functional.
> 
> Off to decide what else to get before the sale is over.


 
	Gel?  wowza.  I love how it looks in the pan.  it does seem to look sparkly on me.   maybe it just doesn't work for me.  can wait to hear how it works for you....I really love the idea of a highlight....so glam...!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 10, 2011)

NARS Mandchourie Duo nails Inc. Houses of Parliament MUFE Highline palette NARS Hungry Heart Duo Korres Jasmine set


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 10, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I grabbed the last Laura Mecier Face Illuminator with my VIB discount today.  I stopped in Nordies first to get the 411 on it *(found out its a gel *and meant to give a long wearing non sparkly glow, and synthetic brushes are best with it)
> 
> I adore the texture and I am convinced this will be the perfect highlighter for me.  I love that it comes in a mirrored compact as well.  I was going to get MAC's Hello Beautiful BP, but this is way more pigmented and functional.
> 
> Off to decide what else to get before the sale is over.


  	Gel? Mine isn't a gel. Are we talking about the same Face Illuminator? The same Face Illuminator in Shontay's pic? I'm confused. LOL.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 11, 2011)

So, I completely forgot about this sale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh.........


----------



## sss215 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, that's its! The Laura Mercier rep said its a gel, that's why its so smooth.

  	After reading this post, I went back to ask her to be sure, and she said the ingredients in this product, like glycerin gives it gel like qualities.  Of course isn't a squeeze out of the tube gel, but its smooth, long wearing and blendable like a gel cosmetic product would be.   Which makes so much sense to me. It also isn't powdery and has no Talc or Zea Mays in it.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 12, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Yup, that's its! The Laura Mercier rep said its a gel, that's why its so smooth.
> After reading this post, I went back to ask her to be sure, and she said the ingredients in this product gives it gel like qualities.  Of course isn't a squeeze out of the tube gel, but its smooth, long wearing and blendable like a gel cosmetic product would be.   Which makes so much sense,  it isn't powdery at all.


  	Ohhhh ok. I see. It is definitely smooth and silky feeling.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 14, 2011)

I forced myself to place an order today... I cannot pass up on a sale!  It was a boring order:  Makeup Forever HD Elixer, HerCut Ponytail, a Tokidoki lip prod, & refills for my Nu Brillance.
  	Did you end up with anything UrbanSweetheart?



UrbanSweetheart said:


> I got my VIB coupon code, but no clue what to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 14, 2011)

I also made myself get something on the last day of the sale. I ended up with:
  	Nails Inc colour collection in neutral
  	Dior show Blackout mascara
  	Philosophy Body Lotion in Fresh Peaches with cream
  	Philosophy Shower Gel in Melon Daiquiri


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 14, 2011)

I ended up getting Urban Decay's primer potion (I'm running out of mine!) and Kat Von D's new palette. I can't think of the name, but it's the brand new one with the bomb red eyeshadow ^_^


----------



## EndingStart (Nov 15, 2011)

My VIB shopping party in Canada was last thursday, and I went crazy with my 20% off...

  	I got:
	Urban Decay Primer Potion (original)
  	UD Mariposa palette
  	The 24/7 eyeliner set in Electric
  	A clinique lipstick (Peach Pop)
  	NARS blush in Lustre
  	MUFE concealer

  	Annnd I think that's it..


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh man!  I completely FORGOT about that palette!  Are you talking about the Tattoo Chronicles Edition (box w/ 16 eyeshadows) or Adora Love & Fury?  I saw the Tattoo Chronicles one in the store the other day but they were SO packed, I just left.  Thinking I'd remember to order it when I placed my order online!  Darn!  Well... It really does look awesome!  You'll have to let me know how it works for you.  I have a few of her palettes and have always enjoyed them for the most part.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 15, 2011)

I only ordered the Mercier Face Illuminator and the travel sized UD All-Nighter spray.

  	You ladies with Clarisonics, what face wash(es) do you use with it? I hear it's best with a wash that doesn't foam so much so I'm thinking of trying Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with mine.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use my beloved Neutrogena invigorating face scrub or a face scrub by Aveeno (I never bothered to remember the name).


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 15, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I use my beloved Neutrogena invigorating face scrub or a face scrub by Aveeno (I never bothered to remember the name).



 	Thanks.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 15, 2011)

I use my Arbonne face washes.  I wash my face first without the Clarisonic with Arbonne RE9 Facial Cleanser.  Then, after my makeup layer is removed, I use the Arbonne FC5 Cleanser with my Clarisonic.  It works awesome!  My skin has never looked or FELT better! 
  	I'm not a huge fan of Philosophy's Purity based on the scent alone.  The Arbonne RE9 Cleanser has such a fresh citrus scent.

  	You'll be thrilled with your Clarisonic!



Copperhead said:


> I only ordered the Mercier Face Illuminator and the travel sized UD All-Nighter spray.
> 
> You ladies with Clarisonics, what face wash(es) do you use with it? I hear it's best with a wash that doesn't foam so much so I'm thinking of trying Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with mine.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Nov 16, 2011)

working on the video! This was just my 1st order!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 16, 2011)

BlaqueBarbie said:


> working on the video! This was just my 1st order!


	omg...what's your u tube LOL.  nvrmind I see the link!  that looks fabulous....


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool PixieDancer! Thanks!


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 16, 2011)

No problem doll!  My sis is a consultant for them, and I have been using the products for almost 2 years and LOVE them!  She's has her own massage practice and does a Holiday Open House every year to sell massage packages and wellness products to her clients at a one-time-a-year discount.  Check out the Arbonne website, and if there's anything that you think you may want to try, I can have her give you the Holiday discount of 20% off and you can order through her!  I just stocked up on tons of stuff myself to get the savings!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks a ton! I'll have a look.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 17, 2011)

How are their eyecreams and face moisturizers?


----------



## sss215 (Nov 17, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I only ordered the Mercier Face Illuminator and the travel sized UD All-Nighter spray.
> 
> You ladies with Clarisonics, what face wash(es) do you use with it? I hear it's best with a wash that doesn't foam so much so I'm thinking of trying Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with mine.


	I use the Giovanni Detox Purifying Face Cleanser or Biore Steam Activated cleanser (when using the clarisonic in the shower)  You really feel the tingle with the Clarisonic and Biore.     You can use practically anything with the Clarisonic, IMO


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 18, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I use the Giovanni Detox Purifying Face Cleanser or Biore Steam Activated cleanser (when using the clarisonic in the shower)  You really feel the tingle with the Clarisonic and Biore.     You can use practically anything with the Clarisonic, IMO


	Thanks a lot sss215!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 18, 2011)

Mario Badescu Enzyme Face Cleanser or the MB Glycolic Cleanser. I just finally bought these at the end of October and my skin has never looked better. I have paid twice as much for cleansers from Sephora that are not as good as these. They don't irritate my skin and get the job done. And they were less expensive than I thought.


Copperhead said:


> I only ordered the Mercier Face Illuminator and the travel sized UD All-Nighter spray.
> 
> You ladies with Clarisonics, what face wash(es) do you use with it? I hear it's best with a wash that doesn't foam so much so I'm thinking of trying Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with mine.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks macgirl3121. I've been curious about Badescu products for years but for some reason I've never made a serious push to try them. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 19, 2011)

I use their whole line... I love all the products!  Plus, I like to stick to one product line for all my steps.  As most lines are built to work together.  You have to be careful jumping around product brands.  Mixing ingredients sometimes causes issues.  Cancelling out the benefits from one product, an ingredient not working well with another ingredient, etc.  Sometimes people think that a product is not useful or don't see results, and it's really because they are not using the products as they are intended.
  	What I love about Arbonne's RE9 eyecream, besides the formulation, is that it comes in a pump tube dispenser. That allows for no product contamination by me sticking my finger in an eyecream jar, and it allows for more accurate dispensing, so I don't feel like I'm wasting tons of product.
  	Their face creams are amazing!  The night cream from the RE9 line is superb! 
  	I just like knowing I'm using natural, botanically based, beneficial products on my skin.  What goes on your skin is absorbed into your body... That's scarey with a lot of product ingredients!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 20, 2011)

BlaqueBarbie said:


> working on the video! This was just my 1st order!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 20, 2011)

I sooooo regret not ordering the Nars blush palette....*face palm moment* >_<


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 20, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I only ordered the Mercier Face Illuminator and the travel sized UD All-Nighter spray.
> 
> You ladies with Clarisonics, what face wash(es) do you use with it? I hear it's best with a wash that doesn't foam so much so I'm thinking of trying Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with mine.


	I actually use L'Oreal's Go 360 Clean's anti acne cleanser, the one with that scrublet.  It does foam, but it does well.  I did purchase a Peter Thomas Roth face kit with his face wash (heard great things about it), so after I am done with my cleanser, I'll start with his wash.  

  	I was not impressed with the Purity cleanser, felt that I broke out more.


----------



## MadTheologian (Nov 20, 2011)

BlaqueBarbie said:


> working on the video! This was just my 1st order!



 	Congrats on your haul!  I see you got the Too Faced Sweet Dreams kit.  My favorite eyeshadow from it is "Label Whore".  Reminds me a bit of MAC Club.  Very nice palette.  Let us know when your video's ready so we can drool over your stuff!  Use your haul in good health and may you have lots of opportunities to use it!


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Nov 21, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I only ordered the Mercier Face Illuminator and the travel sized UD All-Nighter spray.
> 
> You ladies with Clarisonics, what face wash(es) do you use with it? I hear it's best with a wash that doesn't foam so much so I'm thinking of trying Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with mine.



 	I use the BareMinerals Deep Cleansing Foam face wash. LOVE it! All you need is a pea sized amount... I'm not kidding, pea size. It foams a lot but I like that. I've been using it since June and still have a lot left in the tube. I previously used Mario Badescu's Enzyme cleanser and the Orange Soap cleanser, both were very nice. I was not impressed with Purity Made Simple.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I sooooo regret not ordering the Nars blush palette....*face palm moment* >_<



 	 Don't feel bad. Five of the shades in the Danmari Palette are permanent.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 21, 2011)

MissTiffany2U said:


> I use the BareMinerals Deep Cleansing Foam face wash. LOVE it! All you need is a pea sized amount... I'm not kidding, pea size. It foams a lot but I like that. I've been using it since June and still have a lot left in the tube. I previously used Mario Badescu's Enzyme cleanser and the Orange Soap cleanser, both were very nice. I was not impressed with Purity Made Simple.



 	Thanks MissTiffany2U!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm using somethng right now from my derm, so I'm a little nervous to stop using that face wash, after the monstrous breakouts I suffered with this summer.  But I'm intrigued, i have been for sometime.  does your sis have a website?


----------



## PixieDancer (Nov 21, 2011)

We both have sites... I mostly direct people to mine to view the products, since I am in the entertainment industry, I have a lot of credibility.  I don't have time right now to push the products or act as a consultant.  So, I pass on the info and then direct orders to my sister. 
  	TayaParker.MyArbonne.com 

  	PM me if you need more specifics.  The site has TONS of product info.
  	If there's something that interests you, I can pass on my sisters 20% off Holiday Discount.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys I uploaded my Sephora haul my yt link is in my siggy didnt want to embed cause that might be against the rules


----------

